# Canceled my iPad order with Apple.com



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Because I was at Best Buy and they had them.  And I got one that had been returned for 10% off.  I immediately took it to the apple store to get applecare.  This was a lot better than waiting for April 9th for it to be delivered!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Much better! Enjoy!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice score!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Great, once you start using it you will never get look back! That screen just blows you away.  Wish my BB had the returns when I got mine. The only ones they had were the ipad 2 that were turned in.  Love mine. Don't know what the Pug will think of it, since she hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

pugmom said:


> Because I was at Best Buy and they had them. And I got one that had been returned for 10% off. I immediately took it to the apple store to get applecare. This was a lot better than waiting for April 9th for it to be delivered!


I got my first iPad from Best Buy like that, never had any problems. Enjoy!


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

How did you find out about the returned Ipads being available?  I purchased my Ipad at Best Buy (love it, by the way!!) and didn't have any idea they had returned ones available.  

Thanks,

Pidge


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

misscrabtree said:


> How did you find out about the returned Ipads being available? I purchased my Ipad at Best Buy (love it, by the way!!) and didn't have any idea they had returned ones available.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pidge


They told me the only one they had was an "opened box iPad".. I wouldn't have known if they didn't tell me. Maybe you have to ask?


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

That's interesting, I'll have to remember that for next time - (already assuming there will be a "next time" down the road!)  Thanks for the info!!!

Pidge


----------



## vistawriter (Dec 14, 2011)

That's a really sweet deal and quick thinking to go get AppleCare!


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I too recently got an "open box" new iPad (iPad 3) at Best Buy thanks to reading about it here. I did notice something on the Best Buy website though. If you go to the site and pull up your local store, there will be a link on the page that says "Open Box Items". You can then peruse the list to see if there are any iPads available. It may not be 100% accurate, but it will give you an idea of availability. Two stores in my area claimed to have open box iPads. The first one I went to said that it must have been sold (I really think an employee stashed it for themselves), but the second store had an iPad available. It was stored in a "cage" high above the floor at the back of the computer section.


----------

